# King of Kombat 8 The Uprising



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

February 27, 2010

Austin Music Hall,
Austin, Texas, United States 

Anthony Macias vs. Ryan Larson
Chas Skelly vs. Tim Snyder
Derek Campos vs. Brian Melancon
Daniel Pineda vs. Deuce King
Randy Vera vs. Mitchell Hale
Matthew Cox vs. Jakob Austin
Chris Spicer vs. Sean Spencer
Chase Green vs. Sebastian Shavandi
Derek O’Neil vs. Josh Scales​


----------

